# Tyson Chandler To Be Dealt?/LA's money talks thread



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> With the trade deadline less than two weeks away, the rumors are increasing, and several possible deals involve Hornets starting center Tyson Chandler.
> 
> However, Hornets General Manager Jeff Bower declined Sunday to say whom they might be shopping or could have an interest in obtaining before the Feb. 19 trade deadline.
> 
> ...


http://blog.nola.com/hornetsbeat/2009/02/new_orleans_hornets_center_tys_6.html


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

*Re: Tyson Chandler To Be Dealt?*

I would be interested in Shawn Marion but not Rasheed Wallace. I would prefer to keep Chandler however. I know he's had so many injuries but I think his defensive presence is exactly what the Hornets need. I would have to have an offensive logjam. To many cooks spoil the soup.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

*Re: Tyson Chandler To Be Dealt?*

It seems that the speculation about this centers on the fiancial health of the team more than anything.I forget where I read it,but other execs are by this report claiming the hornets are 'broke' and they're going to make a trade just to save money.No idea if that's credible information or not.

Marion is a totally overrated and grotesquely overpaid player,but he does provide some things which the hornets need.In particular they need someone who can and will run the floor for easy baskets.They need guys who are better in the pick and roll.Of course Tyson does that better than anything else,but only for the lob.Marion can score in more ways out of the pick and roll.Really CP is the best p&r player in the league and the hornets need better players around him.They especially need a couple of guys who can just hit the elbow jumper like PJ Brown could.CP can create that wide open 12-15 foot jumper all night and it's not like NBA players shouldn't be able to knock that down at a very high rate


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

*Re: Tyson Chandler To Be Dealt?*

I don't think it's credible information. The NBA is a business first and foremost and Shinn and Chouest as well as all owners have to manage their finances and payrolls. No one seems to be providing numbers to go with this information to suggest the Hornets are "broke". As far as this trade goes, I hope it doesn't happen.


----------



## bee-fan (Nov 4, 2006)

*Re: Tyson Chandler To Be Dealt?*

^^Neither do I. I understand completely they need to manage their finances, but I hope they find a smarter way to do it.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

*Re: Tyson Chandler To Be Dealt?*

Really don't see how the hornets can trade Chandler without getting another defensive center somehow.Really one of their biggest problems so far this year has been Tyson not being in the middle because of injury or foul trouble.You sure as heck can't trade Chandler for a PF and expect Hilton to play 48 minutes at center.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

*Re: Tyson Chandler To Be Dealt?*



Diable said:


> Really don't see how the hornets can trade Chandler without getting another defensive center somehow.Really one of their biggest problems so far this year has been Tyson not being in the middle because of injury or foul trouble.You sure as heck can't trade Chandler for a PF and expect Hilton to play 48 minutes at center.


I agree. Hornets are giving up more points in the paint right now that Tyson is out than they have since Tyson has been a Hornet. Hilton is still not ready for a commanding role.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

*Re: Tyson Chandler To Be Dealt?*

The Tyson for Marion trade would make so much more sense then the Wallace trade. Marion rebounds and would fit really well next to CP3. I think CP3 could make Marion even better than Nash did. However I don't see where the Hornets would be going if they made the trade for Wallace. We'd be giving up one of the better defensive Cs in the league for a guy who refuses to do anything but jack up 3s. Maybe if Sheed would actually exploit mismatches and bang in the post from time to time but I think we already have enough offense in our starting rotation. Its the defense that Chandler brings that we really need.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

*Re: Tyson Chandler To Be Dealt?*

And once again, Hornets getting outrebounded and giving up too many points in the paint. Last I checked the Griz had 36 pip compared to the Hornets 16. The Hornets miss Tyson.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

*Re: Tyson Chandler To Be Dealt?*

O.J. Mayo with 16 rebounds. :nonono: Hornets outrebounded 64-38.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

*Re: Tyson Chandler To Be Dealt?*

Outside of being terribly outrebounded, shooting a low 29.5% will kill you every time.


----------



## CPIII (Jan 13, 2009)

*Re: Tyson Chandler To Be Dealt?*

It hurts seeing your team completely fail without CP3.

But tbh.. any team would fail without their 3 best players.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

*Re: Tyson Chandler To Be Dealt?*

I can't believe they had any chance in this game...If they could have just gotten a rebound in the last minute they would have had a chance to tie it...It would have been unbelievable if they could have went on the road with that lineup and actually won a game.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

*Re: Tyson Chandler To Be Dealt?*

David Aldrige put up an article on the NBA and how the poor economy influences trade decisions. Hornets mentioned....



> "No question the economy is driving more basketball decisions," another team executive e-mailed. "Would hate to be a team dumping money while trying to remain competitive right now--everyone's trying to do it."
> 
> Enter the Hornets, with Chandler, who's got two years and $24.3 million left on his contract. It seems crazy for a size-challenged team like New Orleans to be shopping its only seven-footer, but the Hornets have made it clear, one of the execs said, that the goal in seeing what's available for Chandler is saving money. Which begs the question: if the Hornets are trying to save money now, when they're doing relatively well both on the floor and in the stands--three years removed from Hurricane Katrina--what would happen if the Bugs started going south at either end of the equation?



http://www.nba.com/2009/news/features/02/09/aldridge/index.html

Seems quite a few teams are trying to do this. Owners have to manage their businesses and finances wisely so as not to go "broke".


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

*Re: Tyson Chandler To Be Dealt?*

And now the bi-annual article about the state being short on payments to the Hornets and Saints comes out. I say bi-annual becomes that's about how often this seems to appear but it always gets done. Now I'll just wait until the real FULL article comes out with Jindal quotes. All that matters is Jindal quotes. 

http://www.nola.com/news/index.ssf/2009/02/saints_hornets_payments_short.html


----------



## CPIII (Jan 13, 2009)

*Re: Tyson Chandler To Be Dealt?*

New Orleans Hornets.. next team to be bought out.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

*Re: Tyson Chandler To Be Dealt?*



CPIII said:


> New Orleans Hornets.. next team to be bought out.


Don't put money on it.

Oh and I forgot to say the majority of that money is for the Saints. New Orleans Saints... next team to be bought out. I don't think so.


----------



## CPIII (Jan 13, 2009)

*Re: Tyson Chandler To Be Dealt?*

If the Hornets and Saints might possibly go to a new city. How would they not? Or do you mean the owner would just take them elsewhere?


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

*Re: Tyson Chandler To Be Dealt?*



CPIII said:


> If the Hornets and Saints might possibly go to a new city. How would they not? Or do you mean the owner would just take them elsewhere?


It's obvious you're not familiar with the situation here. Jindal has been working with both teams to get deals done. This is not the first time it's been said that the teams could leave the city if they don't get their payments but ..... they always get their payments.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

*Re: Tyson Chandler To Be Dealt?*

Case in point.... here's an article from almost a year ago. Like I said, there has been articles like this before but it always gets done.

http://www.wwltv.com/local/stories/wwl041408jbshortfall.6330f772.html



> Forman said a committee of legislative leaders, representatives of the governor's office and other officials are working on a way to generate more money for the teams each year without having to dip directly into the state treasury. He said both the Hornets and the Saints want to negotiate new, long-term contracts that keep them in New Orleans.


----------



## bee-fan (Nov 4, 2006)

*Re: Tyson Chandler To Be Dealt?*



girllovesthegame said:


> And now the bi-annual article about the state being short on payments to the Hornets and Saints comes out. I say bi-annual becomes that's about how often this seems to appear but it always gets done. Now I'll just wait until the real FULL article comes out with Jindal quotes. All that matters is Jindal quotes.
> 
> http://www.nola.com/news/index.ssf/2009/02/saints_hornets_payments_short.html


:laugh: My dad was just saying today that the state was crying broke again, they do this every time they have to pay the Saints and Hornets. Unfortunately, someone who's not from here would not understand. The state will pay the money like they always do, but that $20 + mil to the Saints is just ridiculous.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

*Re: Tyson Chandler To Be Dealt?*



bee-fan said:


> :laugh: My dad was just saying today that the state was crying broke again, they do this every time they have to pay the Saints and Hornets. Unfortunately, someone who's not from here would not understand. The state will pay the money like they always do, but that $20 + mil to the Saints is just ridiculous.


And the vultures have already started circling. :laugh: If you don't know what I mean, you'll hear about it shortly.


----------



## bee-fan (Nov 4, 2006)

*Re: Tyson Chandler To Be Dealt?*



girllovesthegame said:


> And the vultures have already started circling. :laugh: If you don't know what I mean, you'll hear about it shortly.


:uhoh:


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

*Re: Tyson Chandler To Be Dealt?*

We could support 3 more professional sports teams if the damn crooked politicians in this state would have their freezers inspected.


----------



## bee-fan (Nov 4, 2006)

*Re: Tyson Chandler To Be Dealt?*



Geaux Tigers said:


> We could support 3 more professional sports teams if the damn crooked politicians in this state would have their freezers inspected.


:clap: You should really tell my dad that. He believe the state was in better shape when Edwards was governor.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

*Re: Tyson Chandler To Be Dealt?*

Didn't want to start a new thread but is anyone else going to the Celtics game tomorrow? I'd meet up by Scooters chicken and say hello. :biggrin:


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Louisiana Faces Saints, Hornets Cash Payments*



> BATON ROUGE, La. (AP) - An executive with the group that oversees the Louisiana Superdome and the New Orleans Arena advised lawmakers Tuesday the state must find $27.5 million next year to fulfill contracts that keep the Saints and Hornets in New Orleans.
> 
> The state pays the two pro teams direct cash payments each year to retain the clubs, subsidies the team owners have said are needed to make operating in the relatively small New Orleans market worthwhile.
> 
> ...


http://msn.foxsports.com/nba/story/9205212/Louisiana-faces-Saints,-Hornets-cash-payments


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

*Re: Tyson Chandler To Be Dealt?*

Already being discussed in this thread.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Chandler's return tonight in doubt​


> OKLAHOMA CITY -- After missing 12 consecutive games before the All-Star break with a sprained left ankle , Hornets starting center Tyson Chandler experienced a setback Monday.
> 
> Chandler completed only half of Monday's practice before experiencing soreness in his left ankle.
> 
> ...


http://www.nola.com/hornets/t-p/index.ssf?/base/sports-3/1234851632221300.xml&coll=1



Hornets in the market, but are they serious?​


> There have been a lot of cyberspace rumblings concerning the Hornets and what they might do before Thursday's NBA trading deadline.
> 
> Last week, Coach Byron Scott said the chances were "slim" that the team would make a move to acquire a player or players in a swap.
> 
> That hasn't quelled the speculation that New Orleans, with an eye toward the salary cap and potential luxury tax issues next season, might begin purging salary to get below next season's salary cap and avoid any luxury tax penalties.


http://www.nola.com/hornets/t-p/index.ssf?/base/sports-3/1234851630221300.xml&coll=1


----------



## CPIII (Jan 13, 2009)

As long as Tyson, West, Paul, and Stojakovic stay, I'm fine with whoever they want to let go.

But there are some big contracts in that squad. 

That means you Posey..


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Im very happy with Posey on this team. Mo Pete has been the disappointing one IMO...


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

D-West not in favor of it and neither am I.



> OKLAHOMA CITY -- If the Hornets have plans to trade center Tyson Chandler before Thursday's 2 p.m. trade deadline, forward David West said he is not in favor of it.
> 
> "I don't know if that's somebody we can afford to lose,'' West said during Tuesday's shootaround at the Ford Center. "So I'm not sold on that idea. You just don't find a 7-foot-1 athlete like that and he's the only 7-footer we have. Especially if we're planning on making a run into the playoffs, we're going to need size to compete with Portland, San Antonio and the Lakers. I'm not sure that would help us.''
> 
> ...


http://blog.nola.com/hornetsbeat/2009/02/hornets_forward_david_west_not.html

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=3913301

Getting rid of Deuce and Tyson on the same day. :rocket:


----------



## CPIII (Jan 13, 2009)

God damn.. I don't want to see the Hornets turn into the Phoenix Suns..


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Hornets won't need incentives from Louisiana this year


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I like to hear that.I'm a baskeball fan,but I really question the business model of the nba when you have situations like what's going on in Indiana with the pacers right now.That's a total mess.If you need the local governments to give you a building that costs over one or two hundred million and then pay you ten or fifteen millions more every year then maybe you're in the wrong business.


----------

